# Relentless painful inner thigh muscle injury?



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Early in the year I had excruciating (to the point of flailing screaming) cramps in both inner thighs the evening after a very hard ride effort. I then had a couple months off the bike recovering from a broken collarbone shortly after that, so I assumed if there was any actual muscle injury there had been time for it to heal. However during the last half of a recent really difficult long ride with tough climbs, the same muscles cramped repeatedly. Now they are sensitive to even moderate effort, often feeling as though they are about to cramp up again if I put pressure on them beyond pretty level riding. I find the muscles are somewhat painful all the time now, and yoga type stretches don't help, perhaps even aggravate the pain. I had several metric 100 and full century rides planned for this fall, and now worry I may have to miss rides I had trained for all year long. I'm 66, typically each week ride 3-4 25-40 mile rides with 1000-2500ft. climbing each ride. Any suggestions of what the nature of my condition is, and suggestions for recovery and resumed riding? I should mention I had a pro fit done just prior to the recent hard ride, and there was increased saddle height of just over an inch (yeah, I was amazed at this) saddle forward positioning, and cleat reposition. The fitter is highly respected in SoCal. And yes, it was DUMB to get a fit with changes before a big ride, but I guess I need to reveal all the facts if I want helpful advice.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

From your description it sounds more like you've experienced a muscle strain, meaning injury, rather than fatigue related cramping. Since you note inner thighs a SWAG would be to one of the thigh adductor muscles, or an associated tendon. If after two months of rest the problem persists, they hurt all the time, and stretching aggravates the problem, you probably should see an MD, preferably an orthopedist that specializes in sports injuries.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

David23 said:


> cramps in both inner thighs


Is it Adductor magnus?








Once you get hard cramp, it's like over doing exercise times 5. It takes time to heal. Besides stretching, you may also need strength exercise such as groin machine (if you go to gym) or inner thigh lifts.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

bvber said:


> Is it Adductor magnus?
> View attachment 310086
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

David23 said:


> So does "time to heal" mean off the bike completely, or easy flat riding, or ?


Rehab is with activity, starting with light activity, then increasing progressively over time as pain allows. It's a gradual thing. You want to include both strength and range of motion work. Inactivity is not what you want, as that can allow for increased scar tissue development. Given your two-month time off shortly after the initial injury (if that's what it is), that may be part of your continuing issue. 

You can learn more than you ever wanted to about groin strain here, including how to treat and rehab them (follow the page links on the left).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

See an MD.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

This is not going to be about one single muscle, but the cascade of muscles and nerves. Posture, daily life, bike riding postion, age, etc are all part of the issue. If you are looking to self help you probably want to look at the underlying cause (whether it be referred pain or pain because of compensation for other muscle weakness) by looking at which primary muscles (and fascia) are part of the work group. So think about which muscles are shortened and which are overstretched, like your glute max and med, and TFL, spend some time looking for yourself because I think docs really don't have the time to spend on anything but a quick fix. You could try a well recommended physio or even a properly educated trainer, but the fix is in the underlying weakness not the specific pain point. I think if you can be discerning, the internet really CAN be your friend.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like you could have a groin injury. Could take 4-6 months to heal. Can't exercise hard during the healing phase. Should only do very easy and progessive stretching, and then maybe, maybe some light weight workout on the muscle.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

aclinjury said:


> looks like you could have a groin injury. Could take 4-6 months to heal. Can't exercise hard during the healing phase. Should only do very easy and progessive stretching, and then maybe, maybe some light weight workout on the muscle.


And another factor is the OP's age. (Sorry David23, but it's true.) At 66 those muscle strains are going to take a little longer to heal than they used to.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

azpeterb said:


> And another factor is the OP's age. (Sorry David23, but it's true.) At 66 those muscle strains are going to take a little longer to heal than they used to.


No offense taken azpeterb, I realize my age is likely a factor in both the injury and rehab. It is also why not being able to ride for extended periods of time is so frustrating. I'm trying hard to not get depressed about this.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Diagnosis without examining the patient is worth exactly what you're paying for it. You should see an orthopedic doc for exam and evaluation.

After that disclaimer I'll give you my opinion. Your history of recent fit, riding regimen along with bilateral muscle involvement suggests tendinitis/myofascitis secondary to mechanical imbalance and possibly nutritional deficits.

The "itis" is inflammation and chronic inflammation can result in tissue changes. Smooth supple connective tissue can turn into gristle (like lower grade cut of meat). This will result in tight sore muscle that can be painful to stretch and pressure. Because both right and left are involved, this suggests something different than typical muscle injury.

Your riding is pretty aggressive for your age and you don't mention any cross training. Along with recent fit changes, you probably aggravated something already in progress.

Some of your symptoms can be due to dehydration but sometimes overhydration can flush water soluble vitamins and minerals from your system. As we age these concentrations become more important.

How to treat?

First you probably need some break from bike. At your age 3-4 rides a week with climbing is way too much for your injured state and you are delaying recovery and aggravating injury.

Cross training is essential! Weights, machines, Pilates, yoga, core work etc. muscle imbalance happens and injury is the result. The reason professional athletes do it is because it works.

Get some blood work with your exam, always a good idea to see those values. Anti inflammatories can help. The alternative to meds is Turmeric/curcumin, Boswallia, proteolytic enzymes. Plenty of drink supplements out there. I suggest adding something to the mix for mineral and electrolytes. Bananas for the win, spotty ones are the best.

But you really need to see a qualified doc, preferably one who rides, for evaluation.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Go to MD, get prescription for physical therapy. Go to PT, get treatment and do the exercises they tell you to, get better. PT is a great resource if your insurance covers it.

Also, this:


ibericb said:


> Rehab is with activity, starting with light activity, then increasing progressively over time as pain allows. It's a gradual thing. You want to include both strength and range of motion work. Inactivity is not what you want, as that can allow for increased scar tissue development. [snip]


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not a doctor, but I do play one at home, sometimes. BacDoc's advice sounds, sound.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Make sure it is a sports doc because old people ortho docs will look at your age first and often will make certain value judgments.


----------



## Monteiro (Nov 10, 2008)

David23 said:


> No offense taken azpeterb, I realize my age is likely a factor in both the injury and rehab. It is also why not being able to ride for extended periods of time is so frustrating. I'm trying hard to not get depressed about this.


Don't get too frustrated about it. I am only 38 and I am having a hard time getting my IT band fixed. Since Jan 2015 I am back and forth on my treatment. It looks like every time I start increasing the intensity of my rides the problem comes back. I am still not able to push the same pace as before. I am learning the hard way that it will take long to fully recover and the increase in the load must be minimal with a very carefull follow up of proper food, exercise intensity, stretching, icing, rest, etc etc. Just relax about time and do a careful recovery treatment. Slowly and patiently you will come back to normal. Any step you skip you will not get the desired result. I decided to forget my previous power data and move on from where I am now. Muscle strain is much more serious than people think. Take care of yourself and ride strong soon.


----------



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

I am a physician, and agree with the above advice. As I read this, however, I would try lowering the saddle and see how you get on. I don't care who did the fitting, you have to go by what feels right. Judging by the location of you problem, I would lower the saddle and do some easier rides, just to evaluate response.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a Doc, don't even play one on TV. 

Just want to say maybe a Fizik Arione type saddle could help. These and a few other Fizik have less of a pear shape exaggerated waist as they get wider towards the rear.
I find them longish and easy to find forward and rearward positions totally functionally usable. And never get hooked sliding back, so to speak..


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm very appreciative of everyone's response in helping me address this injury. I went to my general doc, and received the referral required for me to go to a sports injury doc and PT. I see him in 8 days. In the meantime, I am going to do a couple of short, very slow, gentle rides on flat easy terrain, and see how that goes. Hopefully the PT will provide specific exercises to provide strengthening and counter muscle balance through some type of cross training as has been suggested here.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Good news! Keep us posted on your progress. In the meantime, go but do so easily, and stop if it hurts. The goal is healing. Some light activity will probably be helpful.


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

FWIW, I have occasional, and seemingly random, cramps in my vastus medialis. There have been times when they were clearly exercise induced and times when they were clearly NOT exercise induced. When they are not associated with exercise they seem to be 'positional' where placing my left ankle on my right knee (while sitting) and letting my left leg 'flop over to the left' is the position that can bring this on. Works the same on the other side. 

I am fortunate in that they are relatively rare and, assuming that I can straighten my leg completely, they go away quickly. And it remains unexplained in my case. 

dave


----------

